# Tuscon to NOLA adventure...



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Oct 30, 2009)

SOOooo I was kickin it with a few buds from here Freddie WBD and drunken_hearted_man that were planin on comin to NOLA we all started in tuscon, took a while to get out of there because of beer and what not but eventually got out, made it to fort worth and theres this graveyard of abandoned units there that we squatted because the weather turned shitty. Once again drunkenness slowed us down and thrown off. we eventually get out and as we were pulin through talulah louisiana the train came to a stop in the middle of a crossing and there were cars for about 3 miles backed up and wee see 7 cops all guns drawn runing up to us screaming and swearing and threatening to shoot the dogs and crap. they put us in cuffs take us down to the staion and they ended up being the fuckin coolest cops yet. They were makin cracks like "yall wanna know somethin real fucked up? Those dogs smell better than you!!" "How the hell your packs smell like shit too?!" It was awesome they ended up driving us to vicksburg mississippi, where we were stopped twice a day for walking then they drove us out of town and from there we parted ways and I started to hitch to jackson..Got picked up by a dude who was goin straight to NOLA and i get in he pulls out a fatty and says light it..then reaches in the back for a gallon of whiskey, and then gives a a ack of smokes and a gerber knife (cops took my last one) and takes me to wendys!!! Pretty crazy trip yo but I made it none the less!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Nov 5, 2009)

If you only knew what happened after you left Freddie and I...fucking ridiculous.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Nov 5, 2009)

hmmm youll have to P.M. me the details yo kinda curious.


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 5, 2009)

Love the story, man


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds like good times. :drinking:


----------



## Apples (Nov 16, 2009)

Drunkenness always slows me down on my trips too.


----------



## wartomods (Nov 22, 2009)

i like your style of writing is some how comical but very informative and honest.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Nov 28, 2009)

ha yeah it was good times, ended up me and like 9 other kids got thrown in o.p.p the day of halloween for sleeping in the school. this drunk kid comes in and starts shouting shit at the cops like "I'll nut rape all yall I dont give a fuck" and shit like that, so they just fast tracked him cuz they didnt want to deal with him. It sucked pretty hard core, but they had some good ass red beans and rice! and i snuck my jumpsuit out so that was fun. so, I got fucked up countless times, lagged on timing, got thrown in jail and harrassed by the cops so pretty much it was yet another successful trip in my book,


----------

